# Inhalte immer in der Mitte der Seite darstellen



## rene5 (6. März 2011)

Hi
Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin Tabellen oder Bilder immer mittig auf der Seite zu positionieren, sodass es zu beiden Seiten den gleichen Abstand hat, mit dem Text ist das keine Problem, da habe ich einfach 
	
	
	



```
text-align:center;
```
geschireben.
Nun aber erstmal zum Aufbau der Seite:
Ich habe einen Container gemacht, diesen Relativ positioniert und dort kommen die Inhalte rein. Dann habe ich um die komplette Seite einen Container gemacht mit einer min-width.

Die Seite sieht dann so aus:

```
<html>
<head></head>
<body>
          <div id="min-breite">
Inhalt
Inhalt           
   <div id="inhalt">

Inhalt
Inhalt      <!-- das soll immer mittig, egal ob das Fenster breit ist oder nicht so breit, rechts und links soll immer der geliche Abstand sein -->
    </div>
       
           </div>



</html>
```


```
css:

#min-breite {
min-width:1140px;
position:relative;
}

#inhalt {
position:relative;
	top:120px;
	right:20%;
	left:25%;
width: 60%;	
background-color: #9F9;
z-index:2;

}
```


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Ps: Falls ihr irgentetwas findet was man verbessern kann, bitte sagt es, bin noch Anfänger


----------



## rene5 (6. März 2011)

habs selber herausgefunde, aber für alle die das selbe Problem haben, diese Seite hilft:
http://www.ohne-css.gehts-gar.net/0001.php


----------



## SpiceLab (7. März 2011)

rene5 hat gesagt.:


> habs selber herausgefunde, aber für alle die das selbe Problem haben, diese Seite hilft:
> http://www.ohne-css.gehts-gar.net/0001.php


Ein gesetzter "Erledigt"-Haken neben dem Themenbetreff symbolisiert allen Hilfesuchenden, und Hilfeleistenden (wie meiner einer ) zugleich, dass hier eine Lösung vorliegt.


----------

